# modify,copy,clone vehicles



## ao_sepia (Nov 29, 2019)

Modify M-113:Arisgator
Manufacturer:ARIS SpA (Applicazioni Rielaborazionti Imianti Speciali)
Data:Arisgator 
harder than M-113 standrad about 1 ton!

























full options





head only





interior





TNI Commander entourage tried the ability of M113 amphibians in Natuna.










Indonesian Army received one of five M113 Arisgator amphibious tracked armored personnel carriers from Italy unloaded from Boeing 747 Singapore Airlines at Jakarta, 2 September 2017 

pics from 1 & 2
Indonesian Army sale standrad not full option


----------



## TIGREDELAIRE (Nov 29, 2019)

interesting development, do not make them strange that in Singapore they begin to build it locally, it is a good idea and marketable among the users of the M113!


----------

